# readiris pro? worth the $79?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I did a search and the last thread involving ReadIris pro was September so I thought I'd make a new one.

There's a sale on for $79. Worth it? Unfortunately, when you sign up for a trial, it's a flash demo emailed to you...not a 'use the product demo'. 

I'm leery about that as it doesn't make sense - I can't recall too many products, if any, who wouldn't let you try the product first?

Does it work well? Accurate enough?

The sale is only on for another day I think. (down $20).

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

I've used it for years, and find it to be very accurate - FYI I use it mainly to scan newspaper and magazine pages. The only issue I have found is that for very small text it can be problematic (e.g. fractions), but for regular text it's very good indeed. At $79 I think it's a steal.

Mike McHugh


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mikemchugh said:


> I've used it for years, and find it to be very accurate - FYI I use it mainly to scan newspaper and magazine pages. The only issue I have found is that for very small text it can be problematic (e.g. fractions), but for regular text it's very good indeed. At $79 I think it's a steal.
> 
> Mike McHugh


Thanks Mike!


----------

